# Undervolting i7-9750h



## Scotty2Hotty (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi guys been having a look over the forum and you're all so knowledgeable. I've just bought my first gaming laptop and ended up coming across undervolting as I was deciding on my machine. 

I'm thinking of using the Intel XTU to undervolt (to lower temps) but I've just read that Intel have put an update out that affects this. Will I be fine doing it with this processor and any tips? 

Thanks


----------



## oinkypig (Apr 28, 2020)

Windows update has just introduced a new microcode update that neuters software undervolting apparently.
*Before Windows Update (CPU CORE mV/CPU CACHEmV)(FREQ-GHZ)(CNE20-pts)*
stock undervolt [-0.50/-0.50]~ 3.9hz  ~3000
8.70Throttlestop     [ -0.125/-0.85]~4.0Ghz  ~3150
Intel XTU            [-0.85/-0.85] ~4.0Ghz   ~3150
*After Window Update*
stock undervolt [-0.50/-0.50] ~  3.9hz    ~3000
8.70 Throttlestop      [ -0.125/-0.85]~3.1Ghz  ~2400
*8.70.6 Thottlestop [-0.85/-0.85]~3.9Ghz~3000*
Intel XTU             [-0.85/-0.85]  ~3.8Ghz  ~2900
Intel XTU             [-0.5/-0.5]      ~3.5Ghz   ~2700

My 9750h electronics max-17 in bios allows a maximum reduced undervolt of -50mv. With this running cne20 its achieving 2900-3050pts.
Then can start and exit throttle stop and the program will take over handling the undervolt, but Throttle stop 8.70 has been giving me serious problems, I typically run a cpu core offset of -125mv and a CPU cache offset of -90mv. Comparatively, this was getting me +100 pts or 3150 pts in cne20 benchmark running the cpu at 4.0Ghz throughout before the update

As of today, Reran the benchmark and 8.70 throttlestop, limiting my CPU speed to 3.1Ghz and my cne scores are ~2400pts. I installed the latest beta version 8.74 Throttlestop and got the same low scores.
Afterwards, Just reinstalled latest Intel XTU and getting 3.4-3.8Ghz which is lower scores than just using the bios.
Then I installed 8.70.6 Throtlestop and that solved the issues


----------



## HappyRedux (Apr 29, 2020)

@oinkypig how are you getting your 9750h to clock up to 4.0Ghz? I currently am running -.130/-.130mv, but in HWM it maxes out at 3890MHz on all cores under 100% load. The good news is the max temps are 74C under full load, and it only flickers there. It usually sits around 70-72C. I only just got the laptop today and am tweaking all of these items before I start downloading games, etc. Am I in a good place, or should I try for something different? From what I see out of other 9750h, I seem pretty lucky with crazy low temps under load?


----------



## oinkypig (Apr 29, 2020)

Well look at the results before windows update, or whatever phenomenon caused the cpu to start throttling, and I guarantee that the software undervolt was getting CNE scores at 3130~3150pnts.
After an update applied, my after results are now NOT getting over 3100pts. i keep retesting the setting in throttle stop but it maxes at 3,9990.xx Mhz aka 4Ghz and 3070pnts. This is some serious issue as more and more topics related to throttling and stuttering are popping up in the forum.
While I ran and reran CNE20 benchmarks, I was using HWM as well as throttlestop to check frequencies.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 29, 2020)

At -150 I can get 2993, if I lower it to -155 my score tends to drop, so I think -150 is as low as I can go and benefit.

Don't think 3100 is doable for my machine. But, still solid performance for a laptop that's .78 inches thick and only weighs 4.16 pounds.


----------



## Scotty2Hotty (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm new to all this, I bought this laptop as a grade B damaged but was told it hadn't been used. 

Does this picture suggest it was used and the previous user had trouble undervolting or with something else?


----------



## oinkypig (Apr 29, 2020)

What kind of laptop is this. Did you do a fresh reinstall of windows yet?
before you give more information, here are some options. but uninstalling could cause further problems with Asus laptops ROG programs
Remove Intel XTU
Reinstall intel XTU
or use Throttlestop

Look at this if its an Asus laptop


			We'll be back.
		

you should go to the run command and type services.msc, scroll down til you see xtu3service. double click it and look at the properties. Under the general tab, check the startup type. and also check the under-recovery tab for 1, 2, 3rd failure responses. If the program isn't starting up at all and was still installed when you received it, then someone could have changed those options to stop it from launching.
that's only one possible fix
maybe go to the intel xtu program.exe and right click and go to properties and look if its running in safe mode, compatibility mode, or something else
or the files are missing from a failed uninstall attempt linking them to the registry, or intel xtu needs to be reinstalled
or you created a new account that isn't given full secuity privileges or admin priveleges.

This is all I could find on the event id 7000
The registry might be corrupted as well and a fresh install would be a fix. if that seems to b the case then you should look into this


			https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/922918/a-service-does-not-start-and-events-7000-and-7011-are-logged-in-window


----------



## Scotty2Hotty (Apr 29, 2020)

It's a Medion Erazer x17803. Windows came pre installed, I haven't installed Intel XTU yet


----------



## oinkypig (Apr 29, 2020)

The other possibility is that Medion may have its own software using xtu3service to link the cpu freq or overclocking, even if you haven't installed it yet.


----------

